# Hamilton Khaki King vs Hamilton Khaki Field



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

I've had a 38mm Khaki Field for a while now, and it's one of my favorite watches. I was fortunate enough to have a Khaki King loaned to me to check out and I'm just as impressed with that watch. When I was shopping for a Hamilton watch I gravitated towards the Khaki Field in 38mm because I was concerned about the size of the Khaki King, but having had a little time with the King I now know I could have been perfectly happy with it as well.

I reviewed the 38mm Khaki Field in the past, which I shared here, so I wanted to share my new review of the Khaki King as well. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Tokeiya (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice review. I had the same dilemma with the size and went with the 38mm khaki as well. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice review went with traditional 38mm on my 7.5 wrist very comfortable.


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks guys I appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hai_Calvin (Apr 23, 2016)

Love your detail reviews as always.


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

Hai_Calvin said:


> Love your detail reviews as always.


Thanks I appreciate that very much.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tinmichael (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice review and in-depth detail. Kudos to the reviewer.


----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)

Great review! Last week I was considering the Khaki King and the Khaki 42mm. I really like the KK. I like the day date arrangement on the dial. However, I wanted to go with a Hamilton black leather band with the brushed rivets. Hamilton only makes that band in 22mm (that I can find). The KK is 20mm between the lugs, so I went with the K42mm with 22mm between the lugs. Also, I do prefer the deeper WR on the Field watches.

I'm very happy with my 42mm, but I'm pretty sure I could have been happy with either.


----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)

Haha, I just got through re-watching your review and remembered that I took your advice about the band. I got the bracelet and then bought an OEM Hamilton black leather band. I haven't put the band on yet because I'm enjoying the bracelet. One of these days...


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

wesvette said:


> Haha, I just got through re-watching your review and remembered that I took your advice about the band. I got the bracelet and then bought an OEM Hamilton black leather band. I haven't put the band on yet because I'm enjoying the bracelet. One of these days...


Hamilton's Khaki bracelet is one of the most comfortable out there and really surprising at its price point.


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

I wish the bracelet clasp had more micro adjustments but otherwise it's excellent. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

